# WD Gann for simpletons



## ipohpotamus (15 November 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could suggest a book on Gann and his techniques that they found readable and easy to understand. I'm looking for an introduction rather than an indepth application of his techniques. Any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sumit_jha (19 March 2019)

hello everyone here


----------



## sumit_jha (19 March 2019)

I am new to gann & trying to learn it, in the process i got some videos course by various authors. I thought it a good idea to share it with all, hence, I have created youtube channel "Learn to Trade". First 2 video have been uploaded from 7 part video series course by Myles Wilson Walker "power of hexagon". I have decided to Upload 6 Hours Training Video by "Michael Jenkins" & "Wd Gann Master Time Factor" by myles wilson walker once i reach 1000 subscribe.


----------



## m4ni4c (22 January 2020)

Found this video on youtube discussing Gann's time cycles, you will learn a lot:


----------



## Seeking Truth (19 April 2020)

m4ni4c said:


> Found this video on youtube discussing Gann's time cycles, you will learn a lot:




That's pretty cool. $USD12K for his training course though.


----------

